# sandalwood powder



## tygerhart (May 17, 2008)

*Has anyone had experience incorporating yellow sandlewood powder into M & P? *I am thinking I need to blend it with a touch of olive oil so it will blend properly. I'd like to add it to my lotion also. What do you all think? It's a very subtle scent, I may even blend it with something else or maybe not, many don't like strong scents.


----------



## Birdie (May 21, 2008)

You might try a very strong infusion.


----------



## tygerhart (May 26, 2008)

*sandalwood powder update*

Hi Birdie! Thanks for the input! I made my first one pound goatsmilk sandalwood batch today. I added 1 tablespoon sandalwood powder straight into my melted M & P, added nothing else, not even fragrance. I blended with a fork forever and it pretty much evenly dispersed except for several tiny clumps that didn't suspend and the bulk suspended into all the soap making it a lovely shade of yellowish beige scented very lightly with sandalwood. I think only I can smell it. Next time I will blend the powder with 1 teaspoon or so of olive oil but do you think my soap will be too soft and maybe I should add 1 tablespoon beeswax to harden it up a little more. What do you think? The soap is not scratchy at all.  I also believe I will add amyris EO to enhance the scent. Amyris is in the same woodsy family as sandalwood and is even marketed as "Sandalwood" powder although you'd have to really stretch your imagination to think it was the real thing.


----------



## lindar (Oct 5, 2008)

I had been thinking about trying the Amyris to see if it was comparable to sandalwood Do you think it is stronger than sandalwood or is it just nothing like the real thing.


----------

